# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Orca, Navy’s Extra Large Unmanned Undersea Vehicle (XLUUV), Lockheed Martin, Bethesda, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lockheed Martin

Home page - lockheedmartin.com/orca

----------

